# Great beaver pond hunt!!!



## MrDuckKiller (Dec 24, 2010)

Invited on a beaver pond hunt. Turned out being one of the best hunts i have ever been on. Tons of wood ducks, some teal, and a good bit of mallards, just couldn't get the mallards to commit. Only problem was i wasn't shooting good, i shot one hen wood duck. What do you think is the best way to practice shooting ducks???? I just don't think that shooting clays is the best way to practice for ducks...

5 woodies(4 drakes, 1 hen), 1 drake GW teal, and a goose


----------



## Nitro (Dec 24, 2010)

I totally disagree. Shooting Sporting Clays is probably the best way to prepare. 

Skeet and trap are way behind Sporting when it comes to simulating field shooting condistions............

What other way is there to become a competent wing shooter?? You must be at least average at the basics of shooting to be hopeful to hit birds in the field.

I will anxiously await the reply to this .........


----------



## MrDuckKiller (Dec 24, 2010)

well all im saying is, im pretty good at shooting clays, yet, i cant shoot a duck


----------



## Nitro (Dec 24, 2010)

Practice more.


----------



## MrDuckKiller (Dec 24, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## JimDraper (Dec 24, 2010)

sporting clays are alright practice but time in the field is the best way to get better, clays are predictable and ducks are not. The two biggest problems newcomers have to shooting ducks are getting the lead down for each species of duck because each duck flies at a different speed and the second problem is follow through most guys stop after the shot and don't follow through.


----------



## MrDuckKiller (Dec 24, 2010)

and by the way i know that shooting clays helps alot, but is there anything that helps with the speed of ducks


----------



## JimDraper (Dec 24, 2010)

by the way nice mixed bag of birds


----------



## MrDuckKiller (Dec 24, 2010)

Yeah i think that probably is my biggest problem. I am fairly new to duck hunting and i havent learned all of that. But i am leading them but i might not be leading them good enough


----------



## MrDuckKiller (Dec 24, 2010)

thanks buddy


----------



## JimDraper (Dec 24, 2010)

not a problem anytime, if you have any other questions feel free to pm me.


----------



## MrDuckKiller (Dec 24, 2010)

ok, thanks


----------



## Bird Slayer (Dec 24, 2010)

JimDraper said:


> sporting clays are alright practice but time in the field is the best way to get better, clays are predictable and ducks are not. The two biggest problems newcomers have to shooting ducks are getting the lead down for each species of duck because each duck flies at a different speed and the second problem is follow through most guys stop after the shot and don't follow through.



Listen to this guy!


----------



## MrDuckKiller (Dec 24, 2010)

Yeah I think that's what I'm gonna do


----------



## Nitro (Dec 24, 2010)

Experience in the field is no doubt the best way to learn to kill ducks, but mastering the basics is paramount. 

Going Duck hunting and not being able to kill the birds you have been fortunate enough to get within range is frustrating to say the least.

IMHO, Ducks and Geese are not that hard to hit........ way bigger than a clay pigeon.... Swing through the bird and keep the barrel moving.

Good Luck!!


----------



## GABASSMAN (Dec 24, 2010)

wing shooting is instinct. every duck flies at a different speed as well as a different path. What makes a great wing shooter is one that can adjust just by looking at the bird and shooting.  I know I have become 10 times a better shot by shooting with both eyes open, and not trying to "lead" the bird. I simply follow the bird with both eyes and squeeze one off. Just do one thing... try shooting with both eyes open and just look at the bird. Dont look at your bead because they are almost useless unless your water swatting. And like Nitro said keep the gun mooving till you see the duck fall. Dont shoot then stop swinging. Shoot and watch em fold up! hope this helps


----------



## tashwoo (Dec 24, 2010)

GABASSMAN said:


> wing shooting is instinct. every duck flies at a different speed as well as a different path. What makes a great wing shooter is one that can adjust just by looking at the bird and shooting.  I know I have become 10 times a better shot by shooting with both eyes open, and not trying to "lead" the bird. I simply follow the bird with both eyes and squeeze one off. Just do one thing... try shooting with both eyes open and just look at the bird. Dont look at your bead because they are almost useless unless your water swatting. And like Nitro said keep the gun mooving till you see the duck fall. Dont shoot then stop swinging. Shoot and watch em fold up! hope this helps



x2!!


----------



## jero77 (Dec 25, 2010)

If you can shoot clays, then maybe you just need to slow down take a deep breath and let the fundamentals take over when the ducks start cupping. BUTT, BEAK ,BOOM, dead bird!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nitro (Dec 25, 2010)

jero77 said:


> If you can shoot clays, then maybe you just need to slow down take a deep breath and let the fundamentals take over when the ducks start cupping. BUTT, BEAK ,BOOM, dead bird!!!!!!!!!!!



Exactly. 

Hope all of you have a great rest of the season. The best hunting is ahead of us!!


----------



## MrDuckKiller (Dec 25, 2010)

Thanks guys, im gonna take everything yall said and use it and see what does me best. 
Have a great season and best of luck!!!


----------



## Nitro (Dec 25, 2010)

MrDuckKiller said:


> Thanks guys, im gonna take everything yall said and use it and see what does me best.
> Have a great season and best of luck!!!



Get out there and have fun!!!!!! This weather should move some birds..

Good Shooting!!


----------



## Arrow3 (Dec 25, 2010)

Shooting clays with nitro this past summer has really helped me this year so far. I've killed 10 Woodies and a mallard so far....


----------



## JpEater (Dec 25, 2010)

MrDuckKiller said:


> well all im saying is, im pretty good at shooting clays, yet, i cant shoot a duck



Then your not shooting the right kind of clays. There is a big difference between shooting "sporting clays" and shooting "skeet" . Sporting clays are shot on a course that is set up in the woods. Shooting "skeet" is done in the field while your buddies throw a few clays and drink some beer. 

Find you a "sporting clay" course somewhere. When you get to where you can shoot 20 out of 25, you will be able to hammer the ducks!


----------



## NGaHunter (Dec 25, 2010)

Surprised no one asked what choke he is shooting


----------



## MrDuckKiller (Dec 25, 2010)

thats another good question for yall. what do you thing is the best choke for ducks???im shooting a improved cylinder


----------



## Jaker (Dec 25, 2010)

JpEater said:


> Then your not shooting the right kind of clays. There is a big difference between shooting "sporting clays" and shooting "skeet" . Sporting clays are shot on a course that is set up in the woods. Shooting "skeet" is done in the field while your buddies throw a few clays and drink some beer.
> 
> Find you a "sporting clay" course somewhere. When you get to where you can shoot 20 out of 25, you will be able to hammer the ducks!



actually skeet is referring to going and shooting at a skeet range....it is a category of shooting sport just like shooting trap or sporting clays or five stand. 

In my opinion, you need to take this next off season and start twice a week shooting skeet, continue doing this until you typically shoot 24 or 25 every round. Then break it up, start shooting clays once and skeet once every week. then the third thing is just getting a ton of in the field practice, shooting dove is also good.

I basically took this approach this past year and it has helped me a lot.... I was always a decent shot in the field, but this year I have gotten a lot better. Shooting skeet helps a lot more than people might think, although it is the same shots over and over around the coarse, it will help you to learn how to sustain a lead, and how to shoot mathmatically. If you can do this and shoot perfect nearly every time, then move on to shooting clays, try to forget shooting mathmatically at this point. You will have done it enough to do it out of reaction. Now try to focus on shooting from instinct. Put these two together and you will become a great shooter.

Imo, the absolute best shooter is one who can combine instinctive and calculated shooting.


----------



## bkl021475 (Dec 25, 2010)

MrDuckKiller said:


> thats another good question for yall. what do you thing is the best choke for ducks???im shooting a improved cylinder



Depends on how far of a shot you are having to consistently make, if you're hunting a small hole then use improved.


----------



## Public Land Prowler (Dec 26, 2010)

Man I have struggled with this big time..I can smoke a deer hog or turkey,but wingshooting is different..I try to be too precise with my shot,and I will tell you a few things that have helped me improve alot..

I also can do fairly good at skeet,and I have 20/13 vision near and far in both eyes..That is beyond perfect...but I don't care what anyone says..ducks and skeet aren't exactly the same..skeet are flying a predetermined path...pretty much go the same speed all the time,and are at a predetermined distance,and angle.They don't flare,drop,cut,dive..etc like a duck does...

That said skeet is great for tuning up..I shot a few rounds of skeet until i was busting 20+ each round.My friend Stan taught me another trick to improve my reflexes,and shooting..Keep your gun down by your side while calling for the skeet..then snatch up..get on it and fire..That better simulates a hunting situation..and to take it a step farther use a modified or full choke.You will have to be ON.

1-Don't over think it
2-You can lead TOO MUCH
3-Don't look at the bead or try to AIM
4-Make sure they are in range

1-Don't over think it..just do it..If you sit there and try to analyze it you will most surely miss..

2-You can lead too much..LEAD LEAD LEAD..it's all you hear guys say,well I found out I have been leading birds way too much..One way to tell is if they dip or pull up
..as they are trying to avoid the shot charge.. I know They will pull up at the sound of the boom as well,so pulling up doesn't always mean you are in front of them...but it could be an indicator..

3-Don't try to aim!If you look at the bead,then back at the bird etc..you will surely miss..You have to Stare the bird down..focus hard on his head(beak is even better)Be aware of where the barrel is,but it should just appear as a blur.You can notice the gap of daylight between the barrel and front of the bird.Use that gap of daylight to determine how far you are in front of the bird...That is for sustained lead shooting which is what I do on shots over 30yds..Alot of guys like swing through where you paint the bird with your barrel and as you clear the beak pull the trigger..BBBB..(Butt,Belly,beak,bang).I do that on up close,fast shots..YOU MUST FOLLOW THRU no matter what style!!Keep swinging!!You stop..YOU MISS!

4-Make sure he is in range..Some guys say you should be able to see the colors..tell if it is drake or hen..etc before you shoot..well I can do that while the birds are out of range..If they aren't "In your face" a good way to tell is if the bird is longer from beak to tail tip in flight than your barrel is wide.If it's not he is probably out of range.

Here's a few other tips I have learned..

if the bird is coming straight on cover him up with the bead and fire..

if the bird is dropping in aim for his feet..

if he is angling straight towards you but going a little left or right put it a little in front of him the direction he is going and fire..

Straight away isn't always straight away..most of the time the bird is rising as well..and if he is rising and going away..and you fall for this illusion.by shooting directly at his rump..the shot will go just under him..If you can see his head..he is rising,put it just above him..you won't even be able to see him when you pull the trigger..

Slow birds/close bird=less lead...faster birds/farther birds=more lead

It's just going to take burning shells to figure it out what is best for you,and each bird seems to be different...Also I'd say don't rush yourself too awful much..hold your gun down until the bird is in range then pull up on him..alot of times that will cause a bird to flare,but that can help slow him down too as he is changing directions...

If you know without a doubt the bird is in range and you think he's fairly close..Start yourself out with a short lead and work your way away from the bird.Double your lead with each shot,making sure you are locked in on the target with both eyes...

On passing woodies that are cruising on by you inside of 20 yds you won't need but about two bird lengths lead if that,at 30 probably 4 bird lengths,and at 40 about 6 bird lengths(a little above the trees)...Now if those birds are dropping in and going slower you need less..If he is dropping in and slowing put it just barely in front of him..about 1 bird length..Eventually you will get the feel for it.

As far as chokes I like imp cyl for timber (30yds or less),and mod for more open areas(30-40yds).I used to use #4's,but now I am going with #2's.They have alot of pop.I have also went through 6 different brands of shells before I found one that worked for me.

Everytime you ask someone for help they say they just can't explain it..well I tried to do my best..I am sure someone will disagree on something I said,but this helped me,and maybe it can give you a starting point.Last year I wound up with about 14 ducks total the entire season,this year using some of these pointers I have already got 25 on the season in about 9 trips.I still miss ALOT but atleast I am starting to hit some!Not all of us are naturals..Good luck!


----------



## bakins02 (Dec 26, 2010)

I agree with you man


----------



## MrDuckKiller (Dec 26, 2010)

Thanks buddy. That's a lot of helpful tips and I'm deffinently going to try some of these. 
Hope you have a great season!


----------



## Public Land Prowler (Dec 26, 2010)

No problem man..sometimes it seems other guys want you to miss..lol..so they have more to shoot at..just keep pokin at em,and when you make a shot try to store that image in your memory bank..then try to repeat it later..experience is what it takes for some of us to get better..burning shells is what it's about..

decent loads make a difference too...When I went from shooting the ol cheapie  win xperts {$10 a box} to {$23 a box}rem nitro steel HV mag #2's my success improved too..2 times the cost,but they produce ducks...when we get better I am sure we can go back to cheap shells,but I am tired of seeing pellets cover birds,and they don't go down.Good ammo can make a difference.My friend rounded off 3 times at a woody the other day and I watched as pellets went all around him every shot..didn't slow him down..chokes,and ammo can make a difference..In that situation you would have prolly thought you had slap missed,and had done something wrong,but you may have not..it may just have been a crappy shell/choke.

Keep at it man when it all comes together it is worth it.good luck to you as well..


----------



## MrDuckKiller (Dec 26, 2010)

Shoot dude where I'm at Winchester is $20 a box. The Remington is the cheap stuff here.


----------



## Public Land Prowler (Dec 26, 2010)

Those are probably the winchester drylocks or HV supremes,and the remingtons are probably the sportsman steel..The Remington Nitro steel HV magnums are $23 a box.you find them for $10 a box let me know..lol


----------



## MrDuckKiller (Dec 26, 2010)

Haha ok man. Thanks again


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 26, 2010)

If you practice, you might actually be able to kill a beaver instead of all those puny ducks.


----------



## MrDuckKiller (Dec 26, 2010)

What are you talking about?


----------

